# Static IP and port forwarding with as your BSNL ISP



## busymaverick (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi!
Does anyone here know how to configure a static IP for a BSNL connection and use it for port forwarding?

If someone knows then please post or provide links.
Thank you..

PS: I am currently experimenting on it and might get results soon.


----------



## A.Jesin (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are mentioning about a static IP for internet (WAN) then you need to ask BSNL to provide you with one. If you are using a home plan they won't provide you it is only for business plans. If you mean static LAN IP just go to network connections go to RUN type cmd and type the command ipconfig take note of your IP address assigned by the DHCP in your modem. Now go to network connections go to the properties of the Local area network connection -> Internet protocol properties and enter those IP addresses.

As for port forwarding go to your modem setting page (type *192.168.1.1/ or *192.168.0.1/) in you browser on the left side (usually) locate an option named NAT create a new rule Set the external IP address as ALL and the internal as that of your computer, enter the port number select a protocol (TCP or UDP) and save it.


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying..
i had worked it out.
IDK if am assigning WAN or not.

Step 1 : goto adapter settings->properties
Step 2 : Select use the following IP address
       IP:        192.168.1.XX(anything other than 0 and 1)
       Subnet : 255.255.255.0
       Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1
Step 2: Set DNS to use open DNS
         208.67.222.222
         208.67.220.220

Step 3: Restart System and Router.. Voila!!

for port forwarding :
i contacted Linksys support


----------



## HellFragger (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for bringing this up in older post, but my query is related.

So after allocation of STATIC IP (external) to my router by BSNL, how can I access my computer remotely ?

will *xx.xx.xxx.xx help ?

or do i need to setup some webserver ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes you can, but for that you need to install Webserver.

But wait, if you plan to use that for personal use it's ok. But for public use, keep in mind the security issue if you are opening up your PC for the whole world.


----------

